# What would you like for Christmas?



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

I am shopping at the local police supply store for some Christmas presents for a few friends.

Although some of the gifts I gave in the previous years are very useful (Under armor shirts, new hats, belts, etc. - Some of my friends seem to have worn out equipment, and I got them new ones. )

I was wondering what would a police officer who has been in the force for a long time (more than 10 years) would like to get?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

a nice bottle of booze ... or gift certificate to a nice restaurant..try to stay away form the police related stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with Rodney........


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Remote car starter. You asked..


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

personally getting on the force would be a nice gift from santa


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

ha ha.. or a letter for the 80th


----------



## masscopk9 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Arms, legs, asses, heads......what ever I can grab!:mrgreen: *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd like a Whelen Dual-Talon with 17th generation cross stellar LED patterns for my CVPI I bought at the auction............. B/B please. hahahaa
.
.
.
and NO HARRY.......... I wouldn't cum in my hand and THROW IT at that broad. hahahhaaa


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Some of you are going to be getting coal in your stockings, I can see that right now.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

My Christmas wish above all else is for all of the children in the world to join hands in song in the spirit of peace, love and harmony.

And if that isn't possible; for all of the people I dislike to meet a violent, hellish, torturous end.
I can go either way in this glorious season of peace, love, and commercialism.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, I like Koz's reply...does that go for Ex husbands, too??
:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd like the login and passwords for all the fake screen names and losers on the board..... THAT would be fun.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You talking to me?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> I want my cat to stop farting.


 what they make crazyglu for....


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont have a long list.

I want sniper to finally find his way out of NE2K7's basement.
I want SOT to get a blood test to see if SOT jr really is SOT jr.
I want cuffs to get hair removal for her feet and toes.
I want Andy to finally get laid by a woman. 
I want NE2K7 to move in next door :transmet: .
I want a swimming pool of Scotch for Koz.
I want dance lessons for JAP.
I want Mozzy to eff off. :mrgreen: 

Merry Christmas to everyone on here! May everyone get everything they ask for. Be safe.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks SE, nothing for me???

Wow..not feeling the love


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for the input, I'll not shop at the supply store this year.



Going to get a big X-MAS cake for him!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

hey Robin , hope your not still riding that bike around in all this snow 

LED flashlight, hunting knife , portable battery jumper , season lottery ticket, all day fishing trip , new pair of shades , etc

anything but cop stuff , besides most of that stuff is issued ( or at least the stuff they want you to have )  
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Michele said:


> Thanks SE, nothing for me???
> 
> Wow..not feeling the love


may Michele finally realize she stands a snowballs chance in hell beating me skiing, or at anything else for that matter. :mrgreen:

oh,and may Cinderella finally move to the U.S. and learn to speak proper english.


----------

